# Don't Be Surprised Draft Night....



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

New York and Portland will be pulling off a draft night deal. 

NY Trades: L. Sprewell, C. Ward, T. Knight, and the #9 pick

NY Receives: R. Wallace, R. Patterson, and the 23rd pick

Portland is trying to get rid of Wallace. Why not get a lottery pick and save some cap room? Portland will buy out Ward's $2M contract and let Knight's contract expire at the end of the season. Sprewell brings some heart to a talented team that has no drive.

As for NY, they get a super frontcourt player that will have his offcourt problems slid under the rug by the NYPD. They also get a good defender in Patterson.


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

I dun see why this trade is not possible, as both teams get what they want..


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I'm convinced this will happen on draft night. I'm just waiting until the "legend" himself, RobyG, comes along and bashes this trade.


----------



## MPK (Oct 20, 2002)

although portalnd gets rid of 2 potential troublemakers, with the new cleanly image they are trying to propogate, so i don't see them taking on spree

that aside i like this deal as a knick fan and portland doesn't get screwed so its possible


----------



## Ben1 (May 20, 2003)

IMO Knicks will benefit more from this trade ('coz of 'Sheed) than the Blazers.. But its still a possible trade..


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

well this would be a trade that would make sense for once. 'sheed and Patterson are both great players that a trouble makers and we'd be dumping useless players to us. we'd still have a 1st round pick and i'm sure a big man will be there if we still want one. i've never really liked any draft pick trades NYK has made *cough*2002*cough* but this one would probably work out for the better


----------



## jus (Feb 22, 2003)

wow, wldnt mind having 'sheed' in the team, so as long he doesnt get into trouble........but, recently, he seems to have mellowed quite a bit or is it because that zach randolph has been hogging the limelight

dun like the ruben patterson part of the trade though, he acts like a thug.

imagine if mydyness could come back fit........mcdyness and sheed at the 3 and 4 positions..........just day-dreaming though


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

A Potential lineup barring McDyess is injured, and Vujanic realizes the Knicks are out of the dumps and ready to compete:

PG- M. Vujanic
SG- A. Houston
SF- R. Patterson
PF- K. Thomas
C- R. Wallace
6- S. Anderson
7- H. Eisley
8- R. Nesterovic (MLE)
9- C. Weatherspoon
10-V. Khryapa (23rd pk)
11-O. Harrington
12-J. Powell (31st pk)
IL- A. McDyess
IL- M. Doleac
IL- F. Williams

The 39th pick in the draft would be a European that will spend more time overseas.

I know Wallace is not a center, but the Knicks play in the East and K. Thomas can help out as well as Nesterovic off the bench.

Is this a 5th seed in the East?


----------



## nyksju (Feb 11, 2003)

probably, but it would depend on how vujanic does


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

Yeah I'd def do this for the Knicks. It seems pretty fair also. I definately wouldn't mind seeing this team out there for us.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

I really hope Layden puts this on the table. This trade ultimately would be up to Portland. I believe that they are without a GM right now. Hopefully, whoever comes in would like to make a big splash. The Knicks would be in the playoff picture, and once Houston's contract is finally done, who knows. That is right around Lebron's contract ending. Just looking ahead, but first this trade needs to get done.


----------



## Joluis (Apr 25, 2003)

As A KNIck I luv it, But I just Don't see it happening but its possible seeing that Trader Bob is gone & Its obvious that they have to make a change.

Someone would offer Sheed a sweeter deal so I dont see it Happening!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dirtybirds81</b>!
> A Potential lineup barring McDyess is injured, and Vujanic realizes the Knicks are out of the dumps and ready to compete:
> 
> PG- M. Vujanic
> ...



As much as I hate sheed's attitude I think this would be a good fit for him as he wouldn't be our primary option. I would rather have randolph them him but nyah.

I also really really like the Idea of trying to Nab Rasho, I think he showed vast improvement this season. Good idea.


----------



## jimmymx (Apr 29, 2003)

If this is the best "deal" out there for Rasheed Wallace, then I say Portland keeps him. 

They would be giving up one of their better defenders (Patterson)and arguably their best player for two expiring contracts and a shooting guard who's best playing days are behind him? When Portland already has two guys who could start on a lot of teams in the league (Wells and Anderson)?

Oh yeah, and they move up 14 spots in the draft.....I just don't see Portland getting that little for Rasheed.


----------



## NYC Orange (Mar 13, 2003)

this is a great trade especially looking at Dirtbirds line up but 'sheed would have to stay out of trouble and he can't even seem to do that in Portland so just image what could happen to him NYC?


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>jimmymx</b>!
> If this is the best "deal" out there for Rasheed Wallace, then I say Portland keeps him.
> 
> They would be giving up one of their better defenders (Patterson)and arguably their best player for two expiring contracts and a shooting guard who's best playing days are behind him? When Portland already has two guys who could start on a lot of teams in the league (Wells and Anderson)?
> ...



I've been hearing on several boards that Portland is trying to clean-up their image. It has been said that Wallace and Patterson are the likely candidates to be packing their bags if management follows through on this new image. 

What do you all think of NY being able to grab Nesterovic with the MLE?


----------



## nybus54 (Feb 21, 2003)

I think that portland gets screwed royally in this deal. As a knick fan i wouldnt mind, but the trailblazers would be retarded to do this.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

If they're trying to clean up their image, most likely they wouldn't want anything to do with spreewell.


----------



## Positive Role Model (May 31, 2003)

I wonder...could Portland get more elsewhere? I'll be willing to bet that Glen Grunwald up in Toronto would be more than willing to pony up the #4 along with Antonio Davis and whomever else who would be necessary to make the deal work. But would that deal be more appealing to Portland than this New York deal? Hard to say.

I would definitely do it as a Knick fan, though. Although I hate the idea of acquiring Patterson. Having he and Shandon on the same roster is the very definition of redundancy coupled with nasty contracts.


----------

